# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Файловый хостинг Space4File.com

## spawn101

Представляю вашему вниманию новый файловый хостинг  Space4File.com который платит не только за скачивания, но и просто покупает Ваши файлы.  

Да, да он платит за каждый файл который вы закачаете!
Правила покупки  файлов - http://space4file.com/pages/affiliates.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

А за скачивания оплата фиксированная!- (до 30$  за каждые 1000 скачиваний вашего файла)!

Нет никаких  уровней и рейтов, вам сразу  же начисляют деньги как партнерам  самого высокого уровня! 

И это еще  не все, есть и другие вкусности:  

Возможность одновременной  загрузки до 20 файлов для зарегистрированных пользователей!

Возможность загрузки с других файлообменников (просто даете  линк на другой файлообменник и сервер сам закачает файл) - скорость до 10 мб в секунду!

Возможна загрузка торрентов ! - Просто даете серверу  торрент файл или несколько торрент  файлов и идете пить чай, сервер сам  закачает файлы.

Скорость скачивания для бесплатных пользователей - до 512 Кбайт/с 

Минимальная выплата  составляет 5$

Вывод возможен на PayPal, Webmoney и Liberty Reserve

Реферальные отчисления 20%

Отчисления для  владельцев сайтов составляет 10%

Оплачиваются  загрузки со всех стран.

*Ссылка для регистрации* Space4file.com

_Добавлено через 20 секунд_
Вот выплата

----------

